# Timing mark on 1988 Nissan Stanza wagon?



## worldtraveler873 (Jul 21, 2004)

When I took my 1988 Nissan Stanza wagon in to be smogged, the
technician couldn't find the timing mark. The mechanics at the local
Nissan dealers are not any help. When I looked I couldn't find it
either. I can't remember ever timing it although it has been smogged
twice and both times the timing was satisfactory (15 BTDC). I saw a
place a flattened piece of metal where a timing mark seemed to go on
the lower timing chain cover (above and to the right of the
crankshaft pulley) and saw some old Nissans in the junkyard that had
a timing mark there. But everything suggests TDC is 180 degrees away
from that mark (to the bottom and left of the crakshaft pulley). But
I can't figure out where and how the timing mark was attached. The
only thing odd was the idler pulley for the A/C belt was frozen and
belt missing. Any suggestions as to where the mark is supposed to be
and how replace it? Thanks, Bruce


----------

